# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Конвертация данных 1.0. Перенос документов с проводками.

## Slepneff

Привет всем. 
Настраивал ли кто перенос между одинаковыми конфигурациями документов с проводками? Не документ в операцию, а документ в документ. С проводками, без перепроведения документов в конфигурации приёмнике. Это вообще через конвертацию данных 1.0 возможно? А то может только время зря теряю...

----------


## avm3110

Ну если говорить правду, то нужно это делать не в КД 1.0, а в КД 2.1 (это большая разница).
Во-вторых, безусловно, можно делать перенос данных не только объектных данных (самих документов), но и не объектных (движения регистров). Другой вопрос - насколько это будет корректно :confused:
Ведь при переносе механизмом "Конвертация данных", со стороны платформы многие "контрольки" не работают, а значит - данные перенесутся, вот только затем с ними работать будет невозможно. Именно поэтому акцентируется вопрос, что "правильно переносить документы", а вот движения нужно делать уже штатными средствами со всем набором контроля оперативных и не оперативных проведений.

----------

Slepneff (19.10.2016)

----------


## Slepneff

Спасибо за подробный ответ. Тогда, пожалуй, документы перенесу через КД, а проводки через свою обработочку. А то при перепроведении перенесенных документов в 1С Бухгалтерии 7.7 немного изменяются обороты по счетам 20, 25, 26, 90.

----------


## avm3110

Да не нужно "через свою обработочку". Движения регистров отлично переносятся с через КД 2.1
Кстати, штатно, после переноса документа, документ "сам по себе" не перепроводится и значит перенос движений делается без проблем.

Но при этом есть "засада" - если кто-либо документ перепроведет, то все движения слетят и восстановться будет ой как не просто

----------


## Slepneff

КД 2.1, насколько помню на восьмерке работает. У меня же, к сожалению, только 1С Бухгалтерия 7.7.

----------


## avm3110

КД 2.1 работает и с 8-кой и с 7.7, причем во всех комбинациях (8-ка - 8-ка; 7.7 - 7.7; 8-ка - 7.7; 7.7 - 8-ка)
КД 2.1 не работает с 7.0 - но это как я понимаю не ваш вариант :-)

А вот КД 3.0 работает  мало того что с 8-кой, но еще и требует наличия БСП

----------


## Slepneff

О. Не знал. Спасибо. попробую.

----------

